# Texas Tortoise



## bholmes88 (Sep 5, 2012)

Where could I go to adopt a Texas tortoise? It is even possible? I live in Austin, Texas.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 5, 2012)

You need to get your permit first through texas parks and wildlife. Then you can look up different herp societies down there. usually shelters have some. But here in texas we dont really get the oportunity like the desert torts out in california. Just keep in mind game warden will more than likely come inspect your area where the animal is to be kept. So be prepared before filling out the paperwork.


----------



## bholmes88 (Sep 5, 2012)

What is required habitat wise before they will allow you to adopt one?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 5, 2012)

Usually just a nice large fenced in area that does not allow predators or people in to steal or harm the animal. Basically a nice habitat they would naturally be found in. So make a little chunk of austin in your backyard. Nice high walls, good soaking/drinking pond. some forage for cover and ideal looks. When they inspected my facilities I utilized this pen and they gave me my permit. Heres a photo for some help maybe.

Usually they want to test your reasons for wanting this species as well. So it would be also a great idea to maybe write up a goal or mission statement on the preservation and reasons why what your willing to do will positively influence the species wild numbers. Just trying to prepare you. Sometimes its harder for citizens than sancutauries or non-profits like my organization to aquire the permit. It should be easy to get though. Just want to make sure you get it and help these guys out. They are fun. Like little sulcatas kinda.


----------



## bholmes88 (Sep 5, 2012)

My main reason for wanting to work with Texas tortoises is because they are what originally made me want a tortoise. Everytime I go to the San Antonio zoo I stop and drool over theirs. I would also like to breed them if at all possible. I am not sure if that is looked down upon or not. I was just looking over the GCTTS(is that it?) It seems they mostly have three toed box turtles for adoption. Are there any other organizations websites I can visit that adopt them out? I just find it an incredible thought that if I can adopt a Texas tortoise I will have the perfect climate for it to live in.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 5, 2012)

I have never seen them available for adoption through any organization. They might be, I would check with shelters like in San Antonio and southern austin. They are all over the place in residential neighborhoods. Im sure lots of people take them to the SPCA or animal control. But usually TXPW will relocate them. Give that a try. If not just start going and saving them from highways and residential places where they would more than likely get hit or picked up and kept as a "pet" in the wrong persons hands, or sold on craiglist as something else. I can call TXPW and ask them, if I can adopt any out to permit holders through my facilities. I just never thought about it.


----------



## ascott (Sep 5, 2012)

Please be careful of "rescuing" them From the wild....that would not be a suggestion I would promote as a means to obtaining one....after all it would be removing from a natural environment, albeit, a once natural environment beneficial to their existence vs the overly populated mess now....I would also like to say....I am not judging anyone here but rather just sharing mybeliefs opinion as well.

I bet if you put enough time and effort into your quest it will pan out in the end...


----------



## tortadise (Sep 5, 2012)

ascott said:


> Please be careful of "rescuing" them From the wild....that would not be a suggestion I would promote as a means to obtaining one....after all it would be removing from a natural environment, albeit, a once natural environment beneficial to their existence vs the overly populated mess now....I would also like to say....I am not judging anyone here but rather just sharing mybeliefs opinion as well.
> 
> I bet if you put enough time and effort into your quest it will pan out in the end...



I agree. I did just re-read what I had stated, and it does sound rather"well just go get one". Of course not keep them for own personal promotion of any sort. 

I know my brother lives down there and does this all the time. But he takes them to a Herp society that is permitted to relocate them. 

Give these guys a shout. You can also start volunteering with them and get your fix of rescueing, relocating, and being around the texas torts all the time with them. Theyre a great group.


http://www.austinherpsociety.org/newsite/index.html


----------



## bholmes88 (Sep 5, 2012)

If I was for taking them from the wild I would just cruise to south Texas and bring home a car full, haha. 
That is a really good idea tortadise. I have been off and on about joining that organization. If it enables me to interact with Texas tortoises then I believe I will join. I believe that Tim Cole(also does the austin reptile expo) hosts those?


----------



## jtrux (Oct 25, 2012)

A member here, Greyshirt, has the info needed to apply and recieve the permit to obtain and keep Texas Tortoises. Keep in mind, getting the permit takes three years AND just having the permit doesn't give you the right to just go catch one and keep it, there has to be a reason you have it in your posession (found on street, someones backyard, etc, you can't just catch one). Take the time to look into it if you're really interested in it.


----------

